# Dweomercraft: Familiars print edition



## tensen (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.darkquest.com/print.html
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0974664502


They serve yet most often or not they are forgotten, they are part of their master’s lives as much as the air that they breathe. Yet they are often overlooked, they venture deep into danger – bound to the one they serve, some out of loyalty and love. Others are bound by spells to the will of the one that summoned them, but regardless of the manner in which they are linked – they are always there, the Familiar, is always there to provide an extra pair of eyes, to supplement the senses of the owner.

These unique creatures are often glossed over and ignored, until now. The book provides an in-depth look at these marvelous creatures and providing a new slant on some old favorites, adding to the already established facts and figures. There are the rules for the creation of new familiars and a wealth of information on new types, including clockwork and undead creations.

This is the Familiar book that no Wizard or Sorcerer should do without, illustrated lovingly and providing several extra feats and new ideas, this book has all the wielder of the magical arts needs. It is useful for both players and GMs to add a twist to any campaign or as a resource from which to create their own ideas. 

Dweomercraft: Familiars offers new insight unto those companions that are often the unseen and bravest of the adventuring party.

Concept Design by Steven Creech.

Written by: Steven Creech, Michael Hammes, Neal Levin, David Woodrum. 
Additional Writers: Rowan Flowers, James Justice, Shawn Muder, Darren Pearce, Amanda Woodrum. 
Page Count: 124 pages 
Format: Perfect-bound, color cover, b/w interior 
Cover Art by: Ceredwyn 
Illustrated by: William McAusland & Ceredwn 
ISBN: 0-9746645-0-2 
Available for $19.95 
http://www.darkquest.com/print.html
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0974664502


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 19, 2004)

^_^

w00t!  I look forward to my copy


----------

